# do avicularia sp. have tibial hooks?



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

do avicularia sp. have tibial hooks?

thanks


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes .


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Not all of them. I know A. diversipes don't have any.


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

most do but its easy to miss as they are sooo fuzzy (awwww!)


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> I know A. diversipes don't have any.


Yeah, my male matured a few days ago, boxing gloves but no hooks
I'm going to try him with my female soon - fingers crossed :whistling2:


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks everyone


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Higgt4 said:


> Yeah, my male matured a few days ago, boxing gloves but no hooks
> I'm going to try him with my female soon - fingers crossed :whistling2:


My males in with my female just now but there's not really a lot happening so far unfortunately. I've been advised to leave him in for a few weeks to maximise success. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes they are well hidden in some avics I believe when _A. versicolor_ was reexamined in some recent publictions the male apophysis were missed.


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Am if i post some pictures can you determine if my avicularia sp "kwitara" is a MM as i had a sneaky suspicion


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

if you can get some of his 'palps that'd make it easy .


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

K i put them on photobucket but 15mb phots take so long on this internet lol


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Finished all done lol


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nope , it ain't a mature male .


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

distinguishing between a mature male and not is rather easy lol








Got them, its mature and its male lol


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

K i check him thanks for the help


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Nah he doesnt have them. Dam got to wait to send him off


----------

